# Needs out asap



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1418374204_b14ecb3710ee8948a69140ec2104e8f9

Desperate foster home needed for this boy or rescue space


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That picture is so tiny I can't see what he is


----------

